# water north of medina



## bob rose (Sep 12, 2002)

Can you tell me what the water situation just north of medina is?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's not too bad. It's down, but still enough water.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Spotty. If you don't like the water where you're at, drive another 5 miles and you'll likely find different conditions. Great water differences in many areas in ND this year, even among areas very close to one another.


----------

